# Hi! I'M A NEW AUTHOR HERE



## SMGratton (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone! I was told I could post some information about my new novel, which is available now on kindle. It's titled, Copper's Bluff: A Quade Randal Suspense:

Hodges Creek, Indiana becomes the playground for a serial killer who targets Sheriff Quade Randal for murder. The women in Quade's life begin to turn up dead, becoming litter in the landscape. Each killing is a lure to bring Quade closer and closer to the killer. When Quade meets Genna Leslie, the new schoolteacher in town, and falls in love with her, the stakes become higher, as the killer sets his sights on Genna. He knows the sheriff would be willing to do anything to save her, but would he be willing to die?

You can check it out at http://www.amazon.com/Coppers-Bluff-Randal-Suspense-ebook/dp/B003L780DI

Thanks in advance,

Sue Gratton


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the boards.

David Dalglish


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm new myself, but welcome!


----------



## SMGratton (May 10, 2010)

Thanks to both of you for the warm welcome!


----------



## Ali Cooper (May 1, 2010)

hi Sue!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sue, and Congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome, Sue. Good luck with your book.


Imogen


----------



## Toni Leland (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome Sue, 

Your book looks very interesting...will have to put it on my to-read list.

Enjoy Kindle Boards!


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome Sue!  You'll find this a fun and friendly place to visit.

BTW, I tagged your book too.

Deb


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes, welcome, Sue!

You will like it here, and you'll learn A LOT!!!

I can't even begin to tell you about the many opportunities and new information about publishing and writing offered here at Kindle Boards. It's truly amazing!

And everyone is so nice...

Best of luck with your new book!!

P.S. Tagged your book... 

Nancy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Sue!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and hold discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* 
Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Greetings.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, Sue! A very warm welcome to you!

~Donna~


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Hello and congrats on the release.


----------



## Del (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome and best of luck!

Del


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to Kindle Boards, Sue. I wish you success with your book.

JimC


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Welcome A-board, so to speak....
Okay, that was bad.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Susan - WELCOME!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## SMGratton (May 10, 2010)

Wow!  I haven't been on the boards in a few days, but I just wanted to say thanks to all of you who gave me such a warm welcome, and thanks especially to those of you who tagged my book, and thanks for the information.  There's so much to look into around here.  I'll have to make some time to investigate everything.  Thanks so much!


Sue Gratton


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome to KB Sue   and congratulations on your book

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Brett P (May 17, 2010)

I'm a little late to the party, but welcome!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, Sue. 
Welcome and best of luck with your writing.

Linda


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## dmurdock (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome!  As I am sure you have already seen, this forum has so many supportive people!  It's a great place to be!

Diana


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Sue,
Welcome! I've found that everyone is very friendly and helpful here!

Delyse


----------

